# the more, the more



## Qcumber

The following pattern is well-known and mainly found in proverbs. 

*Kung anó ang lakí, siyáng bigát.* 
= Whatever the bulk, such is the weight.

Could I use this to express:
The bigger, the heavier.
?


----------



## epistolario

Qcumber said:


> The following pattern is well-known and mainly found in proverbs.
> 
> *Kung anó ang lakí, siyáng bigát.*
> = Whatever the bulk, such is the weight.
> 
> Could I use this to express:
> The bigger, the heavier.
> ?



Yes, I think so. Most of the time, when you transliterate expressions, they sound odd in another language. Also, there are expressions that have similar thought in many languages but they use different words to express the same idea. The first one is a literal translation; the second one, the one that sounds better in English, right?


----------



## Qcumber

ffrancis said:


> Yes, I think so. Most of the time, when you transliterate expressions, they sound odd in another language. Also, there are expressions that have similar thought in many languages but they use different words to express the same idea. The first one is a literal translation; the second one, the one that sounds better in English, right?


Yes, that's it. It's a mere matter of style.
Conversely I don't think I could use this structure to express: 

"The faster you drive, the more fuel you consume." 

 could I?

My try:

*Kung anóng bilís ang pagpapatakbó mó, siyá rín ang benzine na úubúsin mó.*


----------

